# PSU For 6850 (OC) Crossfire Max Budget - 4K



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey friends,
                 I'm going to buy a single 6850 instead of 6950 because next gen gpu is near if they didn't provide significant improvement then i will crossfire. So i need a futureproof PSU that can handle 6850 CF (OCed) with i5 2500K (above 4.5ghz).  


PSU In my Mind:

Corsair GS600
Tacens Supero 600W
Seasonic 620W PowerSupply (S12II-620)
Seasonic SS 500-ES 500W PSU
Tagan 500W


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

among these i recommend getting the GS600 will be future proof as well as is a good psu

btw ia am running the 6850 also oce'd it to 1ghz along with the cpu(see my siggy)using the tagan psu its also a good psu


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> among these i recommend getting the GS600 will be future proof as well as is a good psu
> 
> btw ia am running the 6850 also oce'd it to 1ghz along with the cpu(see my siggy)using the tagan psu its also a good psu



Will GS600 able to handle i5 2500K (4.5ghz) + 6850(1ghz oced) crossfire ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

^^2X6850=260-300W now make ur calculation & wait for cilus to comment


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2011)

Gs 600 is best among all mentioned. But since you are doing a extreme OC you might need to up your budget


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Gs 600 is best among all mentioned. But since you are doing a extreme OC you might need to up your budget



Then which psu should i get in budget upto 5K ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Then which psu should i get in budget upto 5K ?



Since you will OC all your CF Graphic cards with a huge OC on your Processor already I would say a SeaSonic SS-850AT	@Rs.6300 might be needed. Again it may be too much power for your rig. But I think worth the Investment just as a "insurance" to your costly hardware


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Since you will OC all your CF Graphic cards with a huge OC on your Processor already I would say a SeaSonic SS-850AT	@Rs.6300 might be needed. Again it may be too much power for your rig. But I think worth the Investment just as a "insurance" to your costly hardware



What is the current price of TX650 V2 ? You really want to kill my budget.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

5.6K for the v2
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> 5.6K for the v2
> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply



@ 6K i can get Glacialtech 950W it's modular & better than corsair 950 TX V2. Any other alternative at 5K price range ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 16, 2011)

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply



This product fits perfect at my budget how does it compares to TX650 V2 ?


----------



## cyn!de (Nov 16, 2011)

Actually many of Corsair PSU are manufactured by Seasonic. So, it performs same as TX750V2.


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> PSU In my Mind:
> 
> Corsair GS600
> Tacens Supero 600W
> ...


Out of the listed, Seasonic S12II 620w is the best. Corsair TX650v2 is manufactured by Seasonic and it is the same S12II 620w model. Better get 750w just for an extra buffer. 650w is enough for HD 6850 CF though.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 17, 2011)

ico said:


> Out of the listed, Seasonic S12II 620w is the best. Corsair TX650v2 is manufactured by Seasonic and it is the same S12II 620w model. Better get 750w just for an extra buffer. 650w is enough for HD 6850 CF though.



Thanks ICO I will try to get 750W Seasonic. I think you can close the thread now.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I suggest go for corsair gs800 it will add some more value


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 22, 2011)

macho84 said:


> I suggest go for corsair gs800 it will add some more value



How much for it ?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

GS800 available  @5.7K


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> GS800 available  @5.7K



A dumb will only buy gs800 at that price. (no offence). Why will anyone buy gs800 at 5.7 when he can get GlacialTech Modular 950 80+Silver (Performed like 80 Plus Gold  ) or Corsair TX750 V2 or Seasonic 850W @ 6k? GS800.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ nvm, I wasn't suggesting him GS800, but informing him about the price of GS800, which he asked in the post before mine. 
I don't know anything about the performance of GlacialTech Modular 950W PSU, but TX750 V2 or Seasonic850W is lot better than GS800.


----------

